# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  НОВОЕ   и ЛУЧШЕЕ 2020 года .

## elen-ka20

*1. Выездная регистраия " С вкусом счастья"* - красивая,  нотками юмора, с креатиным наполнением .Вы смоете нею не только удивить гостей, но и запомниться 

*2. Встреча молодых "Можно всё" с мини флешмобом*  -яркая, драйвовая. Сразу создаёт спер настроение 

*3. ПЕРВЫЙ ТОСТ - РЕП* , Интересная форма , не просто поздравления.     

*4.Папа ,папочка, папуля* - лирика для пап молодых  с поаррком для них в финале . Трогательно и с нотками юмора 

*5. ГРУППА  СВАТЫ* - альтернатива посвящению в сваты, только в современном формате .Свежо и весело. С флешмобом в финале 

*6. Ж.И.З.Н.Ь. - НЕРЕАЛЬНЫЙ МОМЕНТ!!!!!* может быть самостоятельным тостом, идеальная   финальная точка .До мурашек . Для  ЛЮБОГО праздника 

*7. Интерактивный тост "СКАЗАТЬ " Я ТЕБЯ ЛЮБЛЮ..."  -интерактивный, реквизитный тост о любви  лёгкий, стильный, яркий, душевный по доброму! 
*

*8. СУПЕР ХИТ...  " Про зайцев "*( НЬЮ...по фильму Бриллиантовая рука" ) Нет.. не так.. ХИТЯРА!!!!!  для юбилея. Уже опробовано  .  Заходит  просто на УРА

*9. "БАБОЧКИ ВОКРУГ НАС"* - красивый, изящный фнал юбилея Его запомнят ваши гости .

----------

